# 2 minute collar spanner wrench



## jghm (Oct 24, 2010)

Sunday night tearing apart the 9A and I need a spanner wrench for the compound screw collar. Slip over collar hole and tighten wrench. An old adjustable wrench should work also.
John


----------



## aametalmaster (Oct 27, 2010)

Cool i have a few of those old nut rounders...Bob


----------



## murph (Dec 8, 2010)

I did almost the same thing for the spanner nuts on my mill, only I used the end of a couple of dull taps... 

I thought I had pics here, but no luck. I'll post em when I get home later.



Murph


----------

